# Lullaby House



## Rubex (Jan 7, 2016)

This place is surrounded by some beautiful views and lots of sheep. I loved the colours here, especially in the kitchen and the outbuildings. I was surprised to see graffiti in this house considering it was quite a walk up a hill to get to, and very rural, but I guess there’s a muppet with a spray can in every town.

































































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 7, 2016)

Another great report.it was certainly worth the trek up the hill.and it was shocking to see graffiti considering it's location.it was certainly a great start to the wales tour


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 7, 2016)

Great photos and report, shame about the way it's trashed.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 7, 2016)

That green and blue paint job is a bit 'special' isn't it! Fantastic photos, what a lovely find. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 7, 2016)

That's very good photos. Shame about the house though. Looks as though it used to be nice and cosy at one time.


----------



## smiler (Jan 7, 2016)

Rubex, are you saying Mikey walked through all that clutter and Didn't trip on anything?

Fair Play, it does seem decent place to explore, and as usual you captured it, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 7, 2016)

smiler said:


> Rubex, are you saying Mikey walked through all that clutter and Didn't trip on anything?
> 
> Fair Play, it does seem decent place to explore, and as usual you captured it, Thanks


I am always tripping and slipping and banging things smiler  I did a great little dance on the mud at toy cottage


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 7, 2016)

Great find rubex it just shows that you get out what you put in you clearly put alot of time into this hobby, hence the reason you always find stunning places well done keep up the good work


----------



## HughieD (Jan 8, 2016)

Fab report that Rubex. And yes the graff is a bit of a surprise. As for the red hand=prints in the last pic - they are just totally random!


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 8, 2016)

It's difficult to keep up with you these days! That's not a complaint though, another brilliant find!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 8, 2016)

Cracking find and excellent images,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 8, 2016)

Wonderful photos. The handprint on the window looks like the front cover of a horror film. The other graffiti isn't even creative.


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 8, 2016)

A very nice find and you have some cracking photos. Not sure about the decor.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 21, 2016)

Loads of character in this place, love it thank you


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 28, 2016)

Visited this house with Jon6D this week and it has changed so much - so interesting to see. Obviously an Explorer with a passion for BBC's Changing Rooms has been recently! Loved this post - thanks Rubex


----------

